# Explanation of module names for coding?



## mk3x (Nov 24, 2014)

I have looked through several pages and tried a couple different searches and can't seem to find a detailed explanation of the different modules in my car. I see the names FEM, HKMD, etc but is there a listing that explains what part of the car each module serves? I just want to safely explore around with coding to see what else I can expose.

As far as the rest it's all very helpful here and I'm excited to say that with the help provided here I am comfortable with the process of coding my F25 X3.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi mk3x,

I think you will find the informations you want here in this thread...
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=809906&highlight=

There is the overview from deb10042 of the Modules and the definition.

B/R


----------



## mk3x (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

